# stuffed salmon



## miamirick (Sep 25, 2011)

daughter came home for the weekend and wanted some fish,   so she gets what she wants!

made some crabmeat stuffing








crabmeat, oyster crckers, egg, water, oil salt, garlic, oldbay, pepper, cayenne  







sliced up salmon, a little stuffing, old bay and some spicy creole







rolled and ready







someone looks hungry







snack time







that was tasty!!!







thanks for looking


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fishwrestler (Sep 25, 2011)

Mm my two favorite things. Do you have a recipe for this? Would love to give it a try.

thanks,
Robert


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow what a great idea can we have the recipe


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

Now your talking !!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2011)

You're indebted now, these guys want the recipe, and I do too-3 to 1, we win


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome, Rick!!!

Make that 4 to 1, so cough up that recipe, or I'll sic that hungry pup on you!!!!!

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome, Rick!!!
> 
> Make that 4 to 1, so cough up that recipe, or I'll sic that hungry pup on you!!!!!
> 
> Bear


5 to 1 I want it too.


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nicely done!!  You did yourself proud with that and hope your lucky daughter was more than satisified.

Rich


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 25, 2011)

I want it too. I actually saw the salmon in your other post and wanted details on that and the stuffed shrimp.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh yeah...that looks fabulous!!

I saw the ingredients so I am waiting on the rest of the info too!!!

  Thanks

     Craig


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 25, 2011)

That looks really really really good! Bravo!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome Rick!


----------



## miamirick (Sep 28, 2011)

heres the recipe

crabmeat stuffing

1/4 cup celery

one onion

half red bell pepper

1lb crabmeat

2 cups oyster crackers

1/2 cup cheddar cheese

1 tsp garlic

1 tsp old bay

1 tsp black pepper

 1/4 tsp salt  ( gotta keep the pressure low)

2 egg

3/4 cup water

1/4 oil

celery, onion, pepper in cuisinart to fine chop

crabmeat next in cuisinart to fine chop

oysters crushed in bag to dustlike substance

blend all with remaining ingrediants to form a paste

refrigerate to keep cold

slice salmon into three inch strips then pound out to make thin so it can be rolled up

sprinkle on some of your favorite spice, i used spicy creole miracle blend

form a crabmeat stuffing roll like a fat jalapeno and roll it up

use a toothpick to hold it together

i smoked for about 1 1/2 hours putting some butter on top about 15 mins prior to removal sprinkle top with some more spice

when you plate add some lemon juice on top

dont forget a cold frosty friendly served with it

you can use this stuffing for many applications;  Shrimp and jalapenos are favorites 

be careful they are addictive

happy smoking!


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 28, 2011)

Man this looks good.  You could add a little shrimp and scallops to your recipe to make it really rich.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

Those look awesome!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 1, 2011)

Love salmon so easy to get here in WA state.


----------



## raycosme (Oct 3, 2011)

My mouth is watering and I am on my way to Central MArket to make this tonight!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## raycosme (Oct 3, 2011)

*




*


----------



## jimpam (Oct 4, 2011)

Making this on Saturday, thanks!!


----------



## gregliana (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cbinlb (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, this looks absolutely fabulous.  I've got my smoker ready to go.  But I have a question.  Did you brine the salmon first?  If not, does alot of the water in the fish creep into the stuffing? 

Thanks for a wonderful recipe with the greatest pictures!  This rocks!


----------



## capntrip (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice! I will be trying this with some rainbow trout soon!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2012)

That looks great and I have salmon thawing in the fridge now! Thanks!


----------



## wjordan52 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Rick. This is going to happen here soon!


----------



## slabtastic (May 17, 2012)

Whoa looks awesome!  Im definitely going to try this


----------



## jefrox01 (May 23, 2012)

Trying this tonight!Thanks for the idea!What type of wood did you use?


----------



## vic and carly (Aug 12, 2012)

OMG ... what a recipe.  Haven't made it but have it on the menu this week.  Brand new smoker isn't getting a moments rest!!


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 30, 2016)

I AGREE - I AM ADDING SOME SHRIMP TO IT. I AM GOING TO COOK THIS AT MY BOSSES HOUSE NEXT WEEKEND!


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 30, 2016)

When I pounded on the salmon, it tore apart into many different pieces, so I stopped. Im going to have to leave it flat, and put the stuffing in "spots". NExt time I will dry out the salmon for 2 hrs under a fan, and not pound it flat, slice and roll will be fine.


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 30, 2016)

What temp?

Mine smoked at 225 for 3 hrs - IT of 130 - heating up for dinner tommorrow


----------

